# Hello - potential Thyroid symptoms?



## scottcheg (Feb 3, 2016)

<a> Hello there, I'm new, and thought I'd say hello.... </a>

I have been to the doctors again about my heart racing, and generally fast Heartbeat, sometimes up to 120-130bpm plus some other symptoms, most noteably
Light headedness, slight dizziness, but just a general 'fog' accompanied by feelings in the head (not headaches or pain) but little bursts of movement in my forehead etc.
He gave me a stronger dose of Bisoprolol Fumarate to calm the heart palpitations, and booked me in for some Blood Tests again

I seemed to have had a fast heart-rate in the past few years, which I thought was normal (I have a fast metabolism) but Doctors may think otherwise.
Heart Monitors, tests, scans, blood pressure, all completely normal.

I have had a very small history maybe of dizziness, maybe slight vertigo. When I say small, I mean maybe once every 10 years?

Very lightheadedness, almost about to faint, which causes vomiting (in public), have blacked out before for about 5 seconds? and come round.
So not so much worried, as embarrassed if this happens in a public space.

But after coming back from my GP, and him mentioning Thyroid, I am now just wondering if this could be the cause?

My symptoms for as long as I can rememeber, are these.

**Tiredness - and 'looking tired' all the time / could fall asleep on Sofa at the drop of a hat, can never seem to get enough sleep and everything is an effort. Doctor put this down to potential fast heart rate??
**Bloodshot / redness / tiredness of the eyes. Do get quite a good average nights sleep though...
**Lightheadedness, 'foggy' outlook, everything a bit 'slow' with some feelings in the head (not really headache)
**Irritable / no patience / moody
**Slight change of Bowel Movement
**Bleeding Gums when brushing teeth, which I never really had?
**Throat pressure / Choking? - Choked at restuarant recently in public, even though I wasn't sure I was actually 'choking' at the time? Couldn't really work this one out and thought it was un-related, and maybe a panic attack (something you wouldn't associate with me at all).

So from these symptoms, could this be a Thyroid problem?

I have just looked up the symptoms (as my GP mentioned it) and they all seemed to fit (heart rate, tired, throat choking, moody, irritable) but especially when I saw a symptoms video of what I thought was unrelated 'throat restriction / blocking'.

I honestly thought this was a panic attack? Which I have never thought of, let alone suffered from.
But even now in bed, relaxed, or at home, I can feel a pressure on my throat / swallowing?

So at this current time, all i am on is to finish a course of Bisoprolol Fumarate 2.5mg per day, and take some bloods for tests.

Any thoughts as a second opinion would be welcome, so I can go back and try and sort this out once and for all.

Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Thyroid labs that would give a look at your free thyroid hormones circulating in your blood are FT-4 and FT-3.

If you are in the USA and your doctor will not order those for you - they can be ordered online. This would help rule out a thyroid connection.

I'm listing a link that I have used in the past - you could have results before the weekend and follow up with your doctor if they are not in a good place.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx


----------

